# Premium Edge cat food - good or just cheap?



## sara_michelle

I have been buying Science Diet for my male cat because that is what he was raised on at the humane society. I recently got a new kitten and saw that Premium Edge brand was only $8.99 at the store (versus about $25 for Science Diet!). The girl at the counter told me Premium Edge is actually better because it doesn't contain unnecessary "fillers" like Science Diet. I had never heard of it until I saw it there. Have any of you tried this food for your kittens? Is it good, or is just the price good? I might switch my male cat to it if it's better ... thanks


----------



## truffleshuffle03

sara_michelle said:


> I have been buying Science Diet for my male cat because that is what he was raised on at the humane society. I recently got a new kitten and saw that Premium Edge brand was only $8.99 at the store (versus about $25 for Science Diet!). The girl at the counter told me Premium Edge is actually better because it doesn't contain unnecessary "fillers" like Science Diet. I had never heard of it until I saw it there. Have any of you tried this food for your kittens? Is it good, or is just the price good? I might switch my male cat to it if it's better ... thanks


 25 is a bit much for cat food the way I see it. I am already stressing at my local place becasue they are raising prices for less cat food. I buy my cat special kitty or something like that and she seams to enjoy it but I have noticed recently. it went from around 5 bucks a bag that lasts me a whole month to nearly 10 bucks and it actualy has less food and dosent last as long. They have started going to smaller cat food peices and less wight per bag for more money. I don;t know the diff between science Diet and premium edge because the place I usualy go dosen;t have either one but I would at least try the Premium edge and see how well your cat likes it. Some cats turn there nose up at new foods that there not used too. My mom's won;t eat anything besides special kitty becasue thats all she had known she would praticly starve her self if you try and give her something diffren;t.


----------



## Pixall

Science diet is crap. Done and done. You are paying for the ads not quality. Sorry I am on my phone so I can't look up the other brand. Something to keep in mind though is that even the cheapest canned food is better than 99.99% of ALL kibbles. Yes, even friskies is miles above the quality of the vets precious science diet crap. Lol I'll go into more detail when I get home.


----------



## Shamboo

$25 is a lot for cat food. If your cat is happy to eat Premium Edge, then that should be fine. I find that its easy to switch a cat from cheap to expensive food but not so easy to move in the other direction.


----------



## shan841

Dry food causes urinary tract issues, cats are desert animals and their bodies are used to getting moisture from the food they eat. And yes, science diet is crap. Look for foods with no/little fillers. I feed my cat wellness brand, he currently is stuck on the dry, I am working on getting him converted to wet. We got him a few weeks ago from the SPCA and they had him on science diet dry.


----------



## Black Smoke

Isn't dry better for their teeth though? No ganky bits stuck in there? 

I feed my cat Royal Canin Kitten 36


----------



## Pixall

No. Kibbles are as good for a cat's teeth as cookies are for yours. Cookies(and kibbles) shatter on impact with the teeth, and most cats don't even chew them anyway.


----------



## Pixall

sara_michelle said:


> I have been buying Science Diet for my male cat because that is what he was raised on at the humane society. I recently got a new kitten and saw that Premium Edge brand was only $8.99 at the store (versus about $25 for Science Diet!). The girl at the counter told me Premium Edge is actually better because it doesn't contain unnecessary "fillers" like Science Diet. I had never heard of it until I saw it there. Have any of you tried this food for your kittens? Is it good, or is just the price good? I might switch my male cat to it if it's better ... thanks



Ingredients: Chicken, chicken meal, egg product, cracked pearled barley, ground rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), salmon, potatoes, natural chicken flavor, flaxseed, sodium bisulfate, ocean fish meal, potassium chloride, DL-methionine, choline chloride, dried chicory root, taurine, dried kelp, carrots, peas, apples, tomatoes, blueberries, spinach, dried skim milk, cranberries, rosemary extract, parsley flake, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, pyridoxinehydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.



Not the worst food on the market, this is the ingredients for their "Finicky Adult Cat Chicken, Salmon & Vegetables Formula". I personally would not feed it, however it seems to be better than Science diet. I get nervous about a few of their ingredients, the egg "product", the fish, the veggies and fruits, the large amount of grains, and all those chemical names, though I do not claim to know what of the chemicals are or are not acceptable.


----------



## Black Smoke

Oh, I thought cats just smash their food up into bits anyway as they don't have any grinding surfaces, and let their tummies do the rest


----------

